# Tire pressure



## Flag City Cruzer (Feb 12, 2011)

What is the correct tire pressure for the 18 in wheels on the LTZ. Tire pressure from the dealer was 40 lbs, but the door sticker says 30 lbs.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I haven't touched mine from the dealer, and their around 36 PSI cold, 40-41 PSI once I've been on the road a while. I'm going to let some air out in a month or two once it starts getting warmer here.

Anywhere from 30-40 PSI is acceptable (depends on whether you want mileage or comfort), I think sidewall pressure is 42 PSI Max


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

The best way to figure correct tire pressure for yourself is to do the driveway chalk method. You want it so the Chalk covers the entire width of the tread. Open spots in the middle mean you are under inflated and no chalk on the outboard and inboard sides mean you are over inflated.


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

I leave mine at 32psi..from how it was with the dealer.

I'm thinking of trying to pump it up to 38 for better fuel economy..if it'll make a BIG difference..i doubt it though. but i hope so


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

Coming out of a 2007 Malibu with electric power steering - my Cruze tires were way over inflated as well when delivered (I have the 17 in wheels). I was really dispointed in the Cruze on-center steering feel - until I got the front tires down to the recommended 30psi. At higher pressures - it seemed to want to "hunt" at freeway speeds and did not seem as "planted". I typically ran the Malibu tires at 32-35 psi. And...... I wore out the center of the tires "first".......... I like my steering feel and will run the Cruze at the 30 psi recommendation.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

i usually run a lb or two above the prescribed max on the sticker.
the max pressure inscribed on the sidewall of the tire is meant to be for short hauls at "overload" weight.
you never run the max pressure under normal conditions. remember when a tire heats up the pressure rises and if it gets too high, the tire blows out.


----------

